# Mill Leveling Feet



## MtnBiker (Feb 14, 2021)

The shims weren't working out all that great (measured level but was tripoding...groovy). Decided to fab up some cantilevers and attach leveling feet.




1"x3" steel stock. Bored and tapped.




Finished and painted.




With feet mounted.





Easy to level. No tripoding. Solid as a rock.


----------



## CootaStew (Apr 18, 2021)

Great job, they look really good. I was thinking of shimming my Turret Mill with sheet metal shims, but what you've done looks great. Did you notice much change in vibration reduction from having your Mill on shims to now having it on machine mounts ?.


----------



## MtnBiker (Apr 18, 2021)

I wasn't really getting vibration so much as full on rocking (tripoding on 3 points). This approach made it so much easier to level. Much more stabile.


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 18, 2021)

Shims work for me. Started with some 1/4” vibration pads, used shims to get it stable, then added shims to level.


----------



## CootaStew (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks for those replies. The rocking would certainly be an issue. I haven't got my Mill going yet, but the electrician was in today at work to see what he needs to order and he's hoping to have it done this week. I looked on eBay for anti vibration pads and found these on eBay Anti Vibe Pad  which are quite inexpensive as compared to Machine levelling feet here in Australia. I emailed H &W Machine Repair for the diagram for Bridgeports, but I haven't got a reply as yet. I think I'll get my Mill going first and see what it like.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 19, 2021)

MtnBiker said:


> The shims weren't working out all that great (measured level but was tripoding...groovy). Decided to fab up some cantilevers and attach leveling feet.
> 
> View attachment 355569
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. Is that an epoxy coat floor covering?
It needs chips on it 
Well made mill feet and it is easy to adjust


----------



## MtnBiker (Apr 20, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Beautiful work. Is that an epoxy coat floor covering?
> It needs chips on it
> Well made mill feet and it is easy to adjust


Thanks Janderso. That is indeed an epoxy coat (not ideal for a welding oriented shop but it's what we had to work with). Just looked - floor is more chippy right now. We cleaned before the install so knees wouldn't get all chipified (mostly steel in this shop).


----------

